# TUYỂN SINH VÀ ĐÀO TẠO CHỨNG CHỈ VẬN HÀNH XE NÂNG



## nhung123 (3 Tháng chín 2021)

Nhu cầu *học lái xe nâng* tại các công ty, xí nghiệp và các thành phố hiện nay ngày càng tăng cao, với chi phí học và đào tạo thấp nhưng lại dễ tìm việc và mức thu nhập hấp dẫn, thì việc lựa chọn *học lái xe nâng* đang là quyết định của nhiều người hiện nay.

Nắm bắt được nhu cầu đó, trường Catiedu chúng tôi đã mở những lớp đào tạo lái xe nâng đáp ứng nhu cầu của nhiều bạn trẻ.

Hãy theo dõi nội dung dưới đây để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về chứng chỉ vận hành xe nâng này nhé!

*1, Vậy xe nâng là gì? Trước hết ta cùng tìm hiểu để biết rõ.*​Xe nâng là một thiết bị công nghiệp loại nhỏ, có lắp nĩa nâng đính kèm có thể nâng hạ hàng phía trước xe bằng cách lồng thêm khung nâng để thay đổi chiều cao. Xe nâng phục vụ nhu cầu vô cùng đa dạng của các ngành sản xuất, công nghiệp, logistic, kho hàng lưu trữ hàng hóa lớn.

Xe nâng gồm nhiều loại khác nhau và tiêu chí sử dụng và độ khác nhau về kết cấu và công nghệ chế tạo, trong số đó có chiếc cấu tạo rất đơn giản được sử dụng ở rất nhiều nơi từ làng nghề, hộ gia đình cho tới các khu công nghiệp.







*2, Phương thức vận hành xe nâng đúng cách và an toàn*​ *Kiểm tra xe trước khi sử dụng*


Trước khi *vận hành xe nâng*, cần kiểm tra ngoại hình, và phải thêm nhiên liệu, dầu bôi trơn và nước làm mát.
Kiểm tra hiệu suất khởi động, chạy và phanh.
Kiểm tra xem các tín hiệu ánh sáng và âm thanh có đầy đủ và hiệu quả không.
Kiểm tra xem áp suất và nhiệt độ có bình thường trong quá trình vận hành xe nâng không.
Sau khi xe nâng đang chạy, cần kiểm tra rò rỉ bên ngoài và niêm phong kịp thời.
*Bắt đầu vận hành xe nâng an toàn*


Trước khi bắt đầu, hãy quan sát khu vực xung quanh và xác nhận rằng không có chướng ngại vật nào cho sự an toàn khi lái xe, trước tiên hãy huýt sáo và bắt đầu sau.
Khi xe nâng khởi động, trước tiên lái xe cần xác nhận rằng hàng hóa ổn định và đáng tin cậy.
Bắt đầu chậm và suôn sẻ khi bắt đầu.
*Hướng dẫn sử dụng vận hành xe nâng*


Khi lái xe, chiều cao của đầu dưới của phuộc phải cách mặt đất 300-400mm và cổng phải nghiêng về phía sau.
Sau khi dỡ tải, cần hạ thấp ngã ba xuống vị trí lái bình thường trước khi lái xe.
Khi rẽ, nếu có người đi bộ hoặc phương tiện gần đó, nên gửi tín hiệu và nên rẽ mạnh tốc độ cao. Vòng quay tốc độ cao có thể khiến chiếc xe mất đi sự ổn định bên cạnh và lật nghiêng.
Xe nâng đốt trong bị nghiêm cấm không cho dừng xe khi xuống dốc.
Các trường hợp không đặc biệt, cấm phanh trong khi lái xe.
Khi tải trọng di chuyển hơn 7 độ và lên xuống với tốc độ cao hơn bánh răng đầu tiên, không được sử dụng phanh trong những trường hợp không đặc biệt.
Cấm bật dốc và không băng qua đường dốc.
xe nâng hàng xuống dốc, nên đảo ngược đi, để ngăn chặn hàng hóa rơi xuống nước Anh.
*Cách tải và dỡ hàng xe nâng*


Khi tải hàng hóa, điều chỉnh khoảng cách giữa hai dĩa khi cần thiết để cân bằng tải của hai dĩa, và không làm chệch hướng. Một mặt của vật phẩm phải được đặt trên giá.
Chiều cao của tải không được cản trở tầm nhìn của người lái.
Phanh phải được hãm bằng phanh trong quá trình tải và dỡ hàng.
Cấm ngã ba hàng hóa ở tốc độ cao và va chạm với các vật cứng với ngã ba.
Khi xe nâng đang hoạt động, không được phép đứng trên xe nâng.
Hoạt động của xe nâng, cấm nhân viên đứng xung quanh dĩa để ngăn hàng hóa sụp đổ và làm bị thương người.
Cấm sử dụng xe nâng để nâng nhân viên làm việc ở nơi cao, để tránh tai nạn ở nơi cao.
Không được phép sử dụng quán tính phanh để trượt vật phẩm.
*3, Quy định về vận hành xe nâng*​Chứng chỉ xe nâng phải có 2 loại: Chứng chỉ vận hành xe nâng – Đối với người học lái xe nâng và chứng chỉ an toàn vận hành xe nâng – Đối với doanh nghiệp phải có cho Người vận hành xe nâng.


Đối với những Người đã biết *lái xe nâng hàng* thì chúng tôi xin mách nhỏ bạn: “ Khi đi xin việc các bạn hãy yêu cầu công ty cho đi *học bằng lái xe nâng*, và *chứng chỉ an toàn và vệ sinh lao động*” – Đó là nghĩa vụ của mỗi doanh nghiệp và là quy định của nhà nước về *an toàn cận hành xe nâng*.
Công ty mà bạn đang làm việc có phải trả lại *bằng lái xe nâng* (bằng này là do công ty của bạn cho bạn đi học) cho bạn khi bạn hết hợp đồng với công ty và muốn chuyển tới công ty khác. Xin thưa là công ty đó phải trả lại bằng lái xe nâng cho bạn nhé. Quy định vận hành xe nâng hàng là khi Người lái xe nâng phải có chứng chỉ vận hành hoặc bằng lái xe nâng.
*4, Chương trình đào tạo vận hành xe nâng tại Catiedu*

Lý thuyết​*Chương 01*: Giới thiệu chung về xe nâng hàng​
Giới thiệu chung
Phân loại xe nâng hàng
*Chương 02*: Xe nâng hàng động cơ đốt trong (động cơ diesel, xăng)​
Cấu tạo của xe nâng
Nguyên tắc làm việc của xe nâng khi xếp dỡ
Đặc điểm của xe nâng hàng dùng động cơ đốt trong
*Chương 03*: Xe nâng hàng điện (xe nâng điện)​
Cấu tạo của xe nâng chạc dùng điện
Đặc điểm của xe nâng hàng dùng điện
*Chương 4*: Hệ thống thủy lực trong xe nâng hàng​
Các phần tử thủy lực (cấu tạo và hoạt động của bơm, van, xilanh…)
Sơ đồ hệ thống thủy lực, nguyên lý hoạt động
An toàn thủy lực thiết bị nâng theo TCVN
*Chương 5*: Quy trình vận hành xe nâng hàng​
Lấy tải và vận hành an toàn
An toàn khi lái xe nâng
*Chương 6*: Kiểm tra và Bảo dưỡng xe nâng hàng​
Kiểm tra xe nâng trước và sau khi làm việc
Bảo dưỡng xe nâng hàng theo các định kỳ
*Chương 7*: An toàn khi sử dụng và vận hành xe nâng​THỰC HÀNH​
Kỹ thuật lái xe cơ bản (di chuyển, tiến, lùi, chuyển hướng…)
Kỹ thuật điều khiển càng nâng (đưa càng vào pallet)
Kỹ thuật nâng hạ hàng, di chuyển hàng và xếp dỡ hàng lên cao
Kiểm tra và bảo dưỡng xe nâng
Một số kinh nghiệm khi lái và kiểm tra xe nâng hàng.
*5, Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu*​
Chứng chỉ nghề Lái xe nâng hàng.
Biết cách vận hành xe nâng.
Kỹ thuật nâng hàng trong mọi góc độ rộng – hẹp.
Một số thao tác bảo dưỡng, bảo trì sửa chữa cơ bản.







*6, Quyền lợi khi học tại Catiedu*​*7 điểm nổi bật khi học tại Catiedu*


CATIEDU là đơn vị tiên phong trong việc áp dụng chuyển đổi số và trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào giảng dạy
Học viên tham gia đào tạo tại Catiedu được giảm 40% học phí so với học truyền thống
Nhận chứng chỉ Sơ cấp tại các trường đào tạo uy tín trong nước
Áp dụng việc học lý thuyết online với thực hành thực tế
Miễn phí học thử và trải nghiệm khóa học của trường, luyện thi online 100%
Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn
Đội ngũ giảng viên có chuyên môn cao và nhiều kinh nghiệm trong nghề
 

*7, Tổng kết*​Những người đang và sắp sửa vận hành xe nâng đều được yêu cầu phải có chứng chỉ vận hành xe nâng. Để chứng minh được rằng người đó có đủ kiến thức và kỹ năng để làm việc với xe nâng.

Với các chủ doanh nghiệp thì ngoài việc đầu tư cho cơ sở vật chất thì cũng phải chú trọng đến việc cho nhân viên của mình được tham gia các chương trình đào tạo lái xe nâng. 

Hy vọng bài viết trên giúp ích phần nào đó cho bạn nào đang phân vân hay muốn tìm hiểu thêm về ngành. Chúc các bạn sớm định hướng được nghề nghiệp trong tương lai.

Để được tư vấn thêm, vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng Tuyển sinh và Truyền thông:


----------

